# Auf's Haus: Sim City 2000 kostenlos bei Origin downloaden



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Auf's Haus: Sim City 2000 kostenlos bei Origin downloaden*

					Publisher Electronic Arts hat ein neues Spiel in seine Aktion "Auf's Haus" gepackt: Auf Origin lässt sich derzeit Sim City 2000 kostenlos herunterladen. Der Klassiker gilt als eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten und ist nun für begrenzte Zeit frei verfügbar. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Auf's Haus: Sim City 2000 kostenlos bei Origin downloaden*


----------



## TroaX (10. Dezember 2014)

Mist ... wollte ich auch gerade hier schreibe 

Aber gleich gesichert ...


----------



## RavionHD (10. Dezember 2014)

Auch schon geladen, danke!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Dezember 2014)

Oriin trifft es sehr gut  ... Coole Sache, netter Klassiker


----------



## hodenbussard (10. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm....Account machen...Nutzerdaten tracken lassen,da geh ich lieber nach Saturn und kauf es für 2,50 €


----------



## TroaX (10. Dezember 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmmm....Account machen...Nutzerdaten tracken lassen,da geh ich lieber nach Saturn und kauf es für 2,50 €


Wir haben eh schon alle Account's. Von daher


----------



## RavionHD (10. Dezember 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmmm....Account machen...Nutzerdaten tracken lassen,da geh ich lieber nach Saturn und kauf es für 2,50 €



Wäre halt nur blöd wenn selbst die alte Retail Version Origin erfordert. 

Ist nun mein fünftes Gratisspiel von EA.


----------



## TroaX (10. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wäre halt nur blöd wenn selbst die alte Retail Version Origin erfordert.
> 
> Ist nun mein fünftes Gratisspiel von EA.


BF3
Plant's vs. Zombies <- Ich stehe auf so ein Indyzeug 
Dragon Age Origins
Sim City 2000

Jo bei mir sinds 4 
Der resz war nicht so meins ^^


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

ach cool war es schon. Schön ist es, dass ich mir die drei Disketten jetzt sparen kann ^^


----------



## keinnick (10. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Voll retro, finde ich gut.


----------



## micsterni14 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man die oberen Schaltflächen zu sehen bekommt?

Die scheinen bei mir außerhalb des Bildschirms zu sein...
Auflösungen ändern bringt nichts


----------



## OriginalOrigin (10. Dezember 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmmm....Account machen...Nutzerdaten tracken lassen,da geh ich lieber nach Saturn und kauf es für 2,50 €



Gibt es tatsächlich noch Leute die an den alten Blödsinn glauben? Dabei sollte mittlerweile klar sein das die alten "Origin spioniert uns aus!" alle  nur gefakt waren um EA zu schaden...die Software hat nie mehr erfasst als etwa Steam. Gab ja auch so ne lustige Anti Origin Seite die sich gegenseitig mit Propaganda hochgeschauckelt haben...war witiz mit anzusehen.


----------



## shadie (17. Dezember 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmmm....Account machen...Nutzerdaten tracken lassen,da geh ich lieber nach Saturn und kauf es für 2,50 €



Wie wäre es wenn man einfach nicht die echten Daten angibt?


----------

